# Stuff and Things > Sports >  Tamyra Mensah-Stock - An Olympian that we can all get behind.

## crcook84

So, Tamyra Mensah-Stock won gold at the women's wrestling competition. I'm not usually one to care about the Olympics. But, considering how beaming she was and how proud she was to be representing American, compared with the other woke Olympians, it was rather refreshing to find something to be proud of.

----------

Big Dummy (08-05-2021),dinosaur (08-04-2021)

----------


## Rutabaga

where all da white women???

----------


## Physics Hunter

She's a REAL winner!

----------

Oceander (08-05-2021)

----------


## Big Dummy

Here is the gold medal match.

----------

